# Looking Forward



## OldTrucker (Jan 9, 2011)

Well just as the name says, I'm a 49 yr old Trucking company owner (small 2 trucks) raising my 3 yr old grandson and I'm also a kidney doner to my wife when the time is right.
got back in the game 3 yrs ago and have had a found it hard to find the time to do the research needed that I feel I need  to start my next step in reaching my goal.
So looking forward to chatting and learning and making new friends. And hoping people will understand the reasoning for asking sometimes instead of researching


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*OldTrucker* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 9, 2011)

What's up you Buckeye?!?!


----------



## OldTrucker (Jan 9, 2011)

Freezing right now, lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 10, 2011)

welcomw to the IRONMAG


----------



## isco6 (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome stay cool man.


----------



## OldTrucker (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the warm welcome's


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 13, 2011)

donating a kidney is serious motivation to get back in top form. I hope everything goes well for you both when the time comes. welcome to IM


----------



## Built (Jan 13, 2011)

What do you drive? I pulled b-trains with a Kenworth cab-over and a Detroit green oooh, about a hundred years ago when dinosaurs roamed the earth. Coiled steel and ceder shake were the bread-and-butter runs. We lost our shirts with the third rebuild LOL!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------

